# Speech 4 me too



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey,
I too have a speech class, but instead I am doing a persuasive speech and not an informative speech. I was thinking of doing one about keeping anemone's in aquariums, but I would love to hear any suggestions.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Persuading in what way. I see great minds think alike!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i just wondering, what point are you trying to make on your persuasive speech? you need to make that more clear what you want to do. you want to say it is good to keep anemone in aquarium, or not to keep, or easy to keep? it is a pretty board topic as you stated. plus persuasive speech is easier to do when it is a yes or no question, but it is hard to say yes or no because there is a lot of arguement point, such as global warming, which was what i did last year.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...the topic of the anemone was supposed to be broad, i was really just looking for some additional broad topics to give me some more choices...and I think that I would argue against keeping them in the aquarium, not that I feel this way, but that It seems to have much more written support that I could refer to.

thanks for the replies!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, that's the answer we need. you don't even know what side you are on so it is pretty hard to give you idea and such


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Personally, I wouldnt do it. If it's a speech class, and your talking about keeping anemones, half of the people will have no idea what your even talking about.

I'd do something along the lines of "overfishing, mistreatment of animals...blah", or something like that. There are many topics you can do with fish, but you just need one that someone other than you will find interesting, or even have a clue what your saying.

Keeping anemones goes out to only a few people, while overfishing or mistreatment of animals, whatever, refers to everyone in that class. Hopefully i'm getting this out right and I don't sound rude ;P


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

flamingo said:


> Personally, I wouldnt do it. If it's a speech class, and your talking about keeping anemones, half of the people will have no idea what your even talking about.
> 
> I'd do something along the lines of "overfishing, mistreatment of animals...blah", or something like that. There are many topics you can do with fish, but you just need one that someone other than you will find interesting, or even have a clue what your saying.
> 
> Keeping anemones goes out to only a few people, while overfishing or mistreatment of animals, whatever, refers to everyone in that class. Hopefully i'm getting this out right and I don't sound rude ;P


you got a really good point here. i forgot it was just a speech class. not to put down other people but they have no fish keeping background and have no clue what you talking about. i bet they don't even know that whale is not a fish (sadly, a freshman girl major in marine biology think a killer whale is a fish.... good luck...)

like i said before, do something more to a yes or no question, but yet is not clear. some thing people familiar with but something surprising. it sounds confusing but i give you an example. 

as i mention earlier, i did global warming on my speech. people think global warming is happening but my speech is it may not be happening. it may just a cycle and there is enough evidence to support it. it is an issue everyone is familiar with, but with a refreshing stand point(instead of everyday tv said how much ice melt down at north pole) and suprising evidence and source(such as other professional meteorologist, instead of al gore claim it is happening) the speech is able to caught people's attention but yet people know what i am talking about. maybe you can do one about whether genetic engineering is a good way to get out of the short supply of seafood in coming years. i think everyone concern about it and will hear you out.

off topic: on the seafood thing, i think it has some politic mix with it. i might be wrong but i believe some people are going to benefit from this research. it have some degree of truth but i just think rest of them is lean toward the world is doom and we need to get more fund for research to solve this problem and then fisherman make more profit because there is not much fish out there and some more people benefit from this. i maybe wrong and i hope i am but i just think this is just something for a certain group's benefit.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...I don't think that I was clear enough.

I simply was asking for some broad topics to help me think. From these broad topics I could then find the different positions I could have. For class I need to offer the professor 5 topics that I could present on. And it doesn't really matter if people know what I am talking about because part of the speech is dedicated to educating the audience and making them see that this applies to their lives. Whether it does or not does not really matter because I am by far confident in my abilities to do that with almost any audience and any topic. I was just looking for a few ideas because I was having trouble thinking of topics that the professor had already shot down (all of the big and obvious topics like abortion, video game violance, etc.)

I do appreciate you trying to help though.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

dye injection in fish, that is a hot topic here

should walmart selling fish

should betta live in a little cups

should you buy fish without research before hand

those are the topic can find on this forum, yet they are some entry level things. remember when your professer said educate your audience, it doesn't mean you present something they don't even have a clue of. everyone know betta, everyone know walmart selling fish, everyone know where to buy fish, but i don't think they have a clue of what is an anemone because it is not an everyday object. plus i think the dye injection one is pretty neat. it will help bring awareness to the unethnical treatment to the fish. everyone is familiar with dye and fish but not when they mix together. most people don't know what fish is injected with dye and after they hear what happen to the fish maybe next time they will not but those fish and help to save a fish.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

hey those were great topics! that's exactly what I was looking for 

oh and as far as educating people. im not too worried about introducing a new topic onto them like sea anemone, its kinda what the teacher was looking for. She wants to see us inform (about the creature and its life) and then the argument. It is going to be a long presentation so i am pretty sure I'll be fine


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

just beware that you should keep it simple. if there is a lot of technical word(sometimes you don't think that is one but other people do... for example, if you say your car is oversteering, the nascar guys doesn't understand unless you say "loose") your audience's mind will wondering off. i remember in my class there was a guy talking about abortion, he didn't use any technical word, but he used tons of quote from the bible, and he quickly lost me there.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

will do


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes nice topics!!!


----------

